# witte/whia/wera/felo drivers



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive read that they are all good drivers but I have found the wera and felo to be the cheapest.

I have my eyes on these

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftfor...=1360521681&sr=1-1&keywords=wera+chiseldriver

as well as
http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftfor...1-7&keywords=wera+stainless+steel+screwdriver
FWIW I am a first year apprentice.

any other thought and comments about which brand or model is better than the other is welcome.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Ive read that they are all good drivers but I have found the wera and felo to be the cheapest.
> 
> I have my eyes on these
> 
> ...


 
I have not tried the others, and feel no need to since getting my set of Wiha. :thumbsup:


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have wiha, wera, and felo drivers. Wera are nice but I would stay away from the prepackaged sets and go order individualy. Felo are nice the cusion grip is really nice. But wiha has a prepackaged set that is equivalent to the Klein 7pc set. Thats the set I bought and use them everyday. Great stuff. Good luck


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have Wera and have absolutely no complaints. I haven't tried any of the other brands so I have nothing to compare to except for Klein. I'm in the market for a new set of terminal drivers and will be checking out the selections.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have Wera, Wiha and Felo. I cant say that I am a huge fan on the Felo's just because I find the handles squishy and the markings on the top wear off very quickly.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

I have switched all my drivers out from Klein to Wiha! They are working out great. I will never go back to Klein.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

beartp515 said:


> I have wiha, wera, and felo drivers. Wera are nice but I would stay away from the prepackaged sets and go order individualy. Felo are nice the cusion grip is really nice. But wiha has a prepackaged set that is equivalent to the Klein 7pc set. Thats the set I bought and use them everyday. Great stuff. Good luck


I agree with this post. I got the Wera chisel driver set for Christmas and there are 3 flat head I will probably never use and no 5/16 equivalent. What I do use is outstanding. I would order individually a 6" 5/16 keystone flathead, 4" 1/4 cabinet tip flathead, 4" 3/16 cabinet tip flat head and a 4" # 2 phillips. Obviously you need to convert that to metric equivalents.


----------

